# women all over the world



## emma1968

I would Know some opinions about the matter below:
without nothing take out to the italian women ( I'm not sure this expression is correct in English) however.....
and prefecing I am an italian woman,perhaps an unusual one, but a woman , it's in my opinion that the italian women take too much care in the appearance ( in the look)
I expain better. They can not go outside  without  make-up on  their faces, not even with the hair bad-done 
I know that living in a developed community you must have a certain composure, but it's not necessary convert in a fashion-match 
I have some English women friends, I noticed for them it's not the same 
Now I wonder if this thought I has been  given from my personal experience or someone else can be agree with me 
Thanks E.


----------



## jinti

I don't spend much time on hair or makeup, but I do generally do them both before I leave the house.  Maybe I skip the makeup when I'm just out doing the laundry, but... well... I try not to scare the people around me.


----------



## Laia

haha 

In my everyday life I try to go "normal" - "in the average", so I just wear rimmel in the eyelashes and lipstick.
I think that if you makeup too much everyday... then what do you do when you go out at night or in special occasions? Look like always? No! Those are the moments to take care in your appearance.  This is what my friends and I do, and when we go out, we can say to each other "wow, you look gorgeous!". We couldn't say that if we were gorgeous everyday haha 
I like to feel different in different situations... don't you?


----------



## SpiceMan

[women-thread-tresspaser-mode]
I think women look _worst_ when doing make-up. It looks so unnatural. Then again, there sure are guys who like it.
[/women-thread-tresspaser-mode]

Is this the ladies restroom? Sorry, wrong door.

PS: More on topic, Japanese girls are make-up psychos. You see girls with their mirrors and whatever that powders and stuff is every-frigging-where in Japan.


----------



## Mirime

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> [women-thread-tresspaser-mode]
> I think women look _worst_ when doing make-up. It looks so unnatural. Then again, there sure are guys who like it.
> [/women-thread-tresspaser-mode]
> 
> Is this the ladies restroom? Sorry, wrong door. wt...
> 
> PS: More on topic, Japanese girls are make-up psychos. You see girls with their mirrors and whatever that powders and stuff is every-frigging-where in Japan.


 
About what SpiceMan said about the Japanese girls,
honestly i don't know many but i've seen some of the wacky trends he's talking about, and though i usually only put tranparent mascara on PERIOD and MAYBE a little bit more at night, i wish i knew how to do all those wierd colourful shapes the do on their lids and aorund their eyes, especially for costume parties and special events like Carnevale. I tried it once.. i think i did i better job putting on lipstick when i was 2 or 3 years old   jeje
though it's fun to play with makeup (or sometimes hide stuff) i usually don't use the stuff, people should see you for who and what you are, not what you think they'd like to see. 
Keep it real!


----------



## emma1968

I definitely agree with you  Laila
In italy we could  say : "you took  off the words from my mouth"
There isn't  best way to explain 
Thanks for your contribute
Emma.


----------



## emma1968

I found very comfort in what everybody said 
You can not immagine , I have a female coworker  that I have never seen without make-up 
Last august we spent  for the first time the holidays  together  in Crete
I said myself :" finally I'll see her without the staff"
but unbelievable  she came to swim  *with * make-up 
Ciao everybody


----------



## marinax

Laia said:
			
		

> haha
> 
> In my everyday life I try to go "normal" - "in the average", so I just wear rimmel in the eyelashes and lipstick.
> I think that if you makeup too much everyday... then what do you do when you go out at night or in special occasions? Look like always? No! Those are the moments to take care in your appearance.  This is what my friends and I do, and when we go out, we can say to each other "wow, you look gorgeous!". We couldn't say that if we were gorgeous everyday haha
> I like to feel different in different situations... don't you?


 
i do just the same. and i think that many women here do.

and Spice-man... very funny comment ! you see what we do and men don't even like it !!!


----------



## nanel

Well, I don't know about the other women in Spain, but I don't wear make-up usually. I wear it in special occasions (no more than 10 times in a year). I don't like how we (women) look with too much make-up on.


----------



## JazzByChas

[another male-intruder]

I think that, for the most part, women can be a bit obsessed with make-up.  Yes, it does enhance thier natural beauty, but I think it has been suggested, and I agree, that there can be too much of a good thing.  I don't really think that women need to wear make up everytime they go out the door.  Mostly for special occaisions.

[another male thought]


----------



## blancalaw

Makeup?  Why is it called makeup?  Do you need to make up something that you don’t have?
I personally do not use makeup except for special occasions, like when I am going out with my husband or attending a wedding.  Why?  I always touch my face and wipe my eyes.  No makeup would stay on me.  I also see it as a waste of time putting on makeup everyday when I am not here to impress anyone.  Plus I believe God made every woman beautiful and thus does not need makeup to look nice.  However I do not mind using makeup to enhance facial features.  
One time when I worked at a restaurant years ago I saw a customer walk in who’s face was so covered with makeup, she looked exactly like a porcelain doll.  She had a white foundation; so much you can see the line where the white stopped under her chin.  Then she painted on every color on her face.  It looked like it took her almost an hour to paint her face.


----------



## nichec

Hi,Emma:
Interesting question!

If I'm to compare women in different places I've ever been (many cities in USA, Taiwan, most of the big cities in Europe), I'm sorry I'll have to say that yes, I think the Italian women tend to wear more make up. But I would like to say also that Italian women are the most beautiful ones in my eyes. Japanese women wear quite a lot of make up too (the ones I see in other countries), one of my friends told me that some of them start wearing make up when they are still in elementary school 

I myself start wearing make up after 18. I think in Taiwan most of the girls don't have this habit. I apply only concealer and blush and mascara. (no matter what kind of occasion is it, I almost never wear make up on my eyes or lips) I do think that make up can make a woman look somehow better, but I personally can not stand the kind of make up that's like a mask or with too many colors in it. Yes I usually spend ten minutes to do my make up and hair everyday, but I like to look as natural as possible. After all, you'll have to remove it in the night. It's better if you don't surprise yourself after taking it off 

I have a very good male friend who had this girlfriend that loves to wear quite a lot of make up. Once they went together for hot springs in Taiwan and stayed in the hotel for one night. They broke up not long after that, when I asked him why, he told me that he was really shocked when he saw her without make up that night. He said he couldn't believe this is the woman he had been dating (of course this is an extreme case)....So, it's better to stay natural, even in special occasions or in front of very important people


----------



## emma1968

Thank you very much Nichec for your personal contribute 
I really did  healthy laugh (hearty laugh) reading  what you wrote
Emma .


----------



## geve

Oh, so that's where the ladies room was !

[ BTW, I'm working on a Blonde Only subforum. Rule #1 would be : "Never give away your intelligence" (provided by a forero aka "The Honorary Blonde") Applications to be sent via PM. ]

 



			
				jinti said:
			
		

> I don't spend much time on hair or makeup, but I do generally do them both before I leave the house. Maybe I skip the makeup when I'm just out doing the laundry, but... well... I try not to scare the people around me.


I'm with you Jinti !! 
I don't put on much make-up (foundation + mascara), but you'll never see me in social occasions without it - it's just not possible ! Especially at work. I'm not sure they would let me in otherwise (originally I meant this as a joke, but there is something true in it : there are some social contexts where you're supposed to wear make-up ; if you don't, it will show as a lack of respect) 
It's not that I'm ugly, or want to hide my "real face". But on the morning I always need to look hard to check that my eyes are really there. I'm just saving time for other people : yes, I DO have eyes ! 

I will go out with my face "naked" when I'm just out for laundry... or when I'm off to the swimming-pool, of course !!  
And when I'm at the countryside, or on holidays. There of course, I get more sleep, the air is purer... and the lighting's different, too !  

I agree that it shouldn't be that compulsory... But the make-up is part of "my city self", I guess.
Yet I know other city girls who seldom wear make-up. I even have a friend who actually forgot her make-up _on her own wedding day_...


----------



## kalina

I agree with *blancalaw *- I touch my face and eyes too much to make it work wearing makeup! 

The few times that I do wear it are for special occasions, or occasionally if I want to look a little different and surprise my boyfriend, but even then I only use it in moderation. It is nice to *actually* wear some makeup, even a little, and have my guy friends look at me weird and ask "are you wearing makeup?" lol.


----------



## tvdxer

EMMA1968 said:
			
		

> I would Know some opinions about the matter below:
> without nothing take out to the italian women ( I'm not sure this expression is correct in English) however.....
> and prefecing I am an italian woman,perhaps an unusual one, but a woman , it's in my opinion that the italian women take too much care in the appearance ( in the look)
> I expain better. They can not go outside  without  make-up on  their faces, not even with the hair bad-done
> I know that living in a developed community you must have a certain composure, but it's not necessary convert in a fashion-match
> I have some English women friends, I noticed for them it's not the same
> Now I wonder if this thought I has been  given from my personal experience or someone else can be agree with me
> Thanks E.



I think that's quite silly myself.  Here there is no such "fashion-match" as you describe.  You see more women without make-up than you do with, and hair, while it should be at least done, does not have to be especially well-styled.

I'm quite skeptical about the whole idea of "fashion" myself.  I can see dressing nicely as a positive thing, but why do people concern themselves so much with what the current trend is?  It's not that I don't think everybody should be completely regardless in this matter, but the fact that some people put so much emphasis on "being with the program" as we say in English kind of strikes me as silly.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I might put on eyeliner three or four times a year, but that's it.

This is partly because I'm allergic to most kinds of make-up, partly because I don't apply it very well (I liked the two-year-old comment!), partly because I'm afraid that after a while I'd be like Emma's friend and be terrified to be seen without it, partly because I cycle so much....

....but mostly because I just can't be bothered.  There are too many other things I'd rather be doing, and life's too short.


----------



## Idioteque

Emma, I totally agree with you...  Italian women tend to take an obsessive care of their physical appearance...
I personally like make up and nice clothes, and I admit that I generally make up evey time I go out but I wouldn't have problems going out with my natural face...  I usually wear only some eye shadows, kajal or eyeliner...
I feel that some Italian women (especially the girls of my same age  ) tend to be obsessively worried about their appearance... when I go to university and I see some girls, I often wonder: "what time do they wake up?"  They have always a perfect French manicure (that I truly dislike! ), high-heels, often wear skirts and always put on something new... they never go out without make-up and their hair is always perfect! Oh my, the first time I entered the lecture room I thought I had accidentally ended up at a contest for aspiring-assistants at a tv show! 
That's why sometimes I wonder: am I too idle? Or maybe are they too exaggerated?! I'll keep this doubt and I'll *never* wear 10 centimetres stiletto heel at university...


----------



## Vanda

I'd say it depends on the region the person lives, what kind of work this person does and on personal choices. I live in a hot place, so I can't even think on makeup during the day. But, if I don't wear a lipstick and an eyeliner to go out for daily activities, I feel like I'm nude.(Oops I can't forget the perfum!) . For special occasions and events, of course, I wear some makeup. 
I've observed that the women living in our South region - some cities - do wear more makeup, but that is a colder place, besides they have more european influences. (I mean the states of Paraná and Santa Catarina, mainly). 
In the southeast region, in general, women wear at least: lipstick or lipgloss, eyeliner and/or mascara, some powder or blush on a daily basis.
Finally, there are always the gaudy ones to make our days funnier. Girls, isn't it good to gossip about those?!

Oops, I forgot, it's a 'sacred law" to manicure and pedicure at least once a week.


----------



## emma1968

> That's why sometimes I wonder: am I too idle? Or maybe are they too exaggerated?! I'll keep this doubt and I'll *never* wear 10 centimetres stiletto heel at university...


I perfectely understand what you mean.
Sometimes I wonder the same, but I answer myself that it's not dipends from this.They are only different way of life. The important is feel easy with ourself and with the others.
Ciao Emma.


----------



## Heba

In Egypt, women pay much attention to their appearence. 
Personally, I do not wear much make-up, only lip stick.
Most Egyptian and Arabic women concentrate on eye make up (kohl and eyes shadow), some of my friends do not accept to show up without eye make-up. 
On a daily basis, women use bright-coloured lip-stick and blusher, for occassions, foundation cream and heavier colours are used
We spend a fortune on hair and nail-care, skin producds and on accessories. 
Once I heard that Arabic women come in second place in the consumption of make up, I do not know who comes in the first place though.


----------



## lauranazario

Funny, I do not consider that I wear "makeup"... although I do use certain _makeup products_ every day: mascara & lipstick. 
On workdays I include a bit of translucent face powder (I don't like the 'shiny' look) and then add a touch of blush.

I keep my (hand) nails _au naturel_ but will wear nail enamel for certain ocassions. I like nice painted toenails... they make me feel pampered. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Gwynanne

Hey ladies!
Hmmm, might I say that Americans in general seem less concerned with make-up?  I am almost graduating from college, and even when teaching I only wear make-up when I feel like it.  I don't have the time to fuss with it.  

I usually brush my hair before I go out of the house..but styling???  (My hair just does not style) Yet, I have friends who style their hair and put on make-up everyday.  

I guess I'm more tom-boyish.  That doesn't mean I don't like to look pretty...just not all the time...comfort is more important to me.  Let's just say, I'll never be Miss America!


----------

